
Hacker News now uses Google Captcha - auslander
Just got hit with one.<p>1. Since when?<p>2. What for?<p>3. Bye and thank you for the fish.
======
haneefmubarak
Hacker News uses CloudFlare, which uses ReCAPTCHA if it thinks malicious or
excessive traffic might be coming from your IP address.

~~~
auslander
I was pretty sure they have stopped using CF ..

~~~
haneefmubarak
You're right (my bad), they now use AWS. I imagine they're either using some
other DDoS product or spun up something simple that does basic prevention,
likely via CAPTCHA for suspect traffic.

ReCAPTCHA is basically the industry standard when it comes to CAPTCHAs, so
whomever likely just went with that instinctively.

------
auslander
Last HN post from auslander, bitches :) It was a good run!

Changed password to the blindly typed one.

Google must die, lol

~~~
sprremix
What's the purpose of that? You can still reset it

